# Julia Jansen



## pigs_can_fly (Mar 5, 2007)

First time posting here...

#1


----------



## pigs_can_fly (Mar 5, 2007)

#2


----------



## pigs_can_fly (Mar 5, 2007)

#3


----------



## pigs_can_fly (Mar 5, 2007)

#4


----------



## oCyrus55 (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome!

I like the color of these shots, what post-processing did you do?


----------



## jemmy (Mar 5, 2007)

welcome!  my first thought was that they are 'really dark' but the more i look the more i like.  gorgeous x 1 3 & 4!!!


----------



## pigs_can_fly (Mar 6, 2007)

oCyrus55 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I like the color of these shots, what post-processing did you do?


 
Thanks! The lighting for the scene is very much original. A strobe was used on the model and background was lit with ambient light. Post processing was used to further enhance the lighting. The muted colors was achieved using desaturation and a mix of other tools in PS.



jemmy said:


> welcome! my first thought was that they are 'really dark' but the more i look the more i like. gorgeous x 1 3 & 4!!!


 
I wanted a 1940s / 1950s feel to it. I believe some users may find the pics dark on their monitors.

I will try to post more later when I'm free to process them.

Thanks!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 6, 2007)

Hiya Alvin, welcome to ThePhotoForum.
(Yes, I checked out your site because I was keen to find out your real name, I simply did not want to call you "Pig" or "Pigs_can_fly"! ).

This photo is well done, but after I have been to your site I can tell that ALL your photos are really a pleasure to look at, you have been "at it" for a long time by now and your work in the "digital darkroom" pays off, too, some really impressive photos there (and here). 
Very nice partial desaturation here, and of the series my favourite is the first.


----------



## pigs_can_fly (Mar 6, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Hiya Alvin, welcome to ThePhotoForum.
> (Yes, I checked out your site because I was keen to find out your real name, I simply did not want to call you "Pig" or "Pigs_can_fly"! ).
> 
> This photo is well done, but after I have been to your site I can tell that ALL your photos are really a pleasure to look at, you have been "at it" for a long time by now and your work in the "digital darkroom" pays off, too, some really impressive photos there (and here).
> Very nice partial desaturation here, and of the series my favourite is the first.


 
Thanks! You can call me PCF too!  

Glad you like the pics. I'll post more later...


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 6, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful.  Can you share your conversion technique?


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 6, 2007)

These are gorgeous.  The muted colors are fantastic!


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello and welcome!

Yes...  I too like the lighting on all of these.  I not really wild about the amount of white showing in the eyes of #3.  Mostly, I'm a bit put off with the cool flesh tones.  I think I rather see black and white.

But, wow!  Good posing and VERY nice use of light.

Pete


----------



## schumionbike (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow, I check your site too.  all those picture are great, nice music too.


----------



## NYBrit (Mar 17, 2007)

Beautiful lighting.  The face is lit very nicely.  Great posing too.  Very elegant.


----------



## pigs_can_fly (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 18, 2007)

I like the texture and conversion in all of them .. .however, for my taste her skin is too smooth.

But then again, I am no expert in this sort of photography, so I am not really qualified to comment


----------

